# Kinda In Poor Taste But .. BooBoo The Chicken



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Someone posted this link on another list of mine, and I must admit that I busted a gut laughing .. not at the plight of the chicken but mostly at Terry Bradshaw's reactions to what the lady was saying .. I'm sorry if this offends anyone ..

http://www.uselessgraphics.com/booboo.htm

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, that was hilarious! It looked like Terry Bradshaw was going to wet himself! And that woman was so funny and natural despite being on TV. 

Thanks! That was a good one!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH, I MOST certainly agree with Linda! I was laughing so hard, I could hardly see the screen. Boo Boo is a beautiful chicken! Never seen one like that. Marilyn never did say what kind he was. She sure was a natural and Terry and Jay had a blast! So funny!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think BooBoo is a Polish chicken .. for real .. that's a real breed  http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Polish/BRKPolish.html Actually, the lady did say .. BooBoo is a $2.35 chicken from the farm store .. LOL!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> I think BooBoo is a Polish chicken .. for real .. that's a real breed  http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Polish/BRKPolish.html Actually, the lady did say .. BooBoo is a $2.35 chicken from the farm store .. LOL!
> 
> Terry


Yes, I heard her say about the price and I THINK she was going to mention the breed, but got sidetracked...

Thanks for the info! Are these chickens "show" ones or are they raised for food? I would assume "show." They sure are something!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Yes, I heard her say about the price and I THINK she was going to mention the breed, but got sidetracked...
> 
> Thanks for the info! Are these chickens "show" ones or are they raised for food?


Show chicken for the most part, but where BooBoo came from could just as easily be a food chicken.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Show chicken for the most part, but where BooBoo came from could just as easily be a food chicken.
> 
> Terry


Would have to agree since their idea of "ICU" is a cardboard box (I know she was being funny)!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Would have to agree since their idea of "ICU" is a cardboard box (I know she was being funny)!


Don't get me going again, Shi .. I've already laughed by posterior off watching this clip about a dozen times ..  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Don't get me going again, Shi .. I've already laughed by posterior off watching this clip about a dozen times ..
> 
> Terry


Do I hear you on THAT one! Something that is truly funny to me, continues to be even MORE so the second, third, etc. time around!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, this was a hoot!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

LOL! That clip IS hilarious!!! LOL! That woman was such a character and so matter of fact about how she saved the chicken. Certainly a very unconventional method of reviving a bird, but somehow it worked!! LOL. Terrt Bradshaw was beyond killing himself too, LOL!

Actually, I remember quite awhile ago hearing about some other lady who saved a chicken with CPR too...don't think it was this same story though.

I really laughed when she mentioned placing the chicken into "ICU"...a cardboard box! LOL. Then when she said she pryed open the beak and blew, "his eyes just shot open"!!!! LOL.

Boy, this is a strange story, funny, good ending for the chicken and if I do say so, quite a beautiful chicken. 

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*LOL*
that is hilarious.........just showed it to Everett.........Terry Bradshaw is just as funny as the lady and her chicken story. I like him anyway....he and the other 3 commentators on NFL Today or whatever it's called are always hilarious and have a good time.........


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's really a great clip, Terry, just hilarious. Don't know why but everytime
I watch it and see the 'still pic' of BooBoo on the beach in Malibu I just crack
up.  

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I just saw the video and it was just hilarious! Good way to start the day. 

Now, what was so funny about the cardboard ICU? Tooter was in one in 2004 when he was rescued and it worked quite well! 

The chicken in the video is beautiful. I remember we once had seome ceramic ones that looked pretty similar to BooBoo.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, that was sooooo funny.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------

